# Vis/Hydro's



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Moving to Navarre next month from Texas (no more Texas mudhole diving for us!:thumbup

Have a couple of tanks going to need hydro's and never done this before - anybody have recommendations on where to take them, how much, how long it takes?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

MBT or Dive Pros in Pensacola are really good choices and will take care of you. Haven't really found a good dive shop yet in the Navarre/Destin area since I move from Pensacola.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Dive pros is my #1 shop, they've done about 5 tanks for me and I've been happy with their service. 

Emerald Coast and Scuba Tech in Destin have always been helpful.


----------



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

Kind of new but the lady that worked at Scuba Tech was really nice to me when I went in the other day. She probably just showed me all different stuff for an hour or so and explained a lot. I've always heard they're good. Supposedly the dive shop by IHOP on 98 has good prices, but not a whole lot of gear.


----------

